# interresting classical music whit bowed psaltery



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont know why i love this instrument, but it seem rare they use it outside medieval music and even in medieval music it's rare...

But the sound of it is hudge the best darn instrument for me thus said, i like it how it gently drones a piece of music, i got hook on bowed psaltery because of the cosmedin ensemble anima mea and other recording as well.

*Are there modern composer that use them, or better yet modern composer that use em and join the early medieval era whit the modern classical genra.A fusion of the past and future, spectral element ect*

Is there sutch thing has neo-medievalism?

I hope this intervention was not futile, or obsolete?

Any bowed psaltery fans on TC?

:tiphat:


----------

